# Install this to block TONS of ads on your page



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

My son installed an ad blocker using the info in this link. I have almost no ads on any of my pages and I never get spam in my email. ( I read a lot of comments on here that people have ads on their pages...I never do.)

Problem? I don't know how to install it myself, so I'll have to find a teenager (LOL) to do it for me. But, if you know how, believe me, it's very effective. 
Here's the link:

http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.htm

BTW, if anyone thinks they can explain ( in plain English ) how to install this, I'd love to use it on my tablet and new laptop.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ad Blocker Plus is a LOT easier than using HOSTS files. A host file needs to be updated constantly.. 

I seldom see ads using it.. It's free, and it works well.
https://adblockplus.org/


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya I would never go that route either.
Those that have Macs, a Wonderful free ad blocker is just called " Adblock " from the Apple "App Store" Works the best I have ever experienced in my 16 years on the Web.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

As Blocker Plus gets my vote as well. The only ads I see now are a few static ones, or ones I allow through (like the HULU commercials). I wish I could block the latter, but HULU won't load the shows without commercials. However, most other streaming sites do.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I do both - reason being is that tweaking the hosts file eliminates a lot of malware sites that are not ad sites. I also use hosts for any custom filtering, like programs that constantly want to call home to update or send out info.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I have installed AdBlockPlus on my tablet and it took away just a bit of the ads, including some of the animations. But, for example, when I'm on HT there are still ads scattered all over the page. 

With this hosts file on my desktop, I get *nothing,* zero, zilch...a totally clean page, top, bottom, side to side. No ads, banners or animation (and I never get spam). Not on HT or anywhere else I browse.


If what you're using is that effective, great, but I'd really like to know how to install this on my new lap top. **


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Interesting. When I get on HT with Ad Block.. I see no ads.. When I get on Youtube, no ads in video.. I've pretty much forgotten what ads look like..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Stef said:


> I have installed AdBlockPlus on my tablet and it took away just a bit of the ads, including some of the animations. But, for example, when I'm on HT there are still ads scattered all over the page.
> 
> With this hosts file on my desktop, I get *nothing,* zero, zilch...a totally clean page, top, bottom, side to side. No ads, banners or animation (and I never get spam). Not on HT or anywhere else I browse.
> 
> ...


Log in and you won't have all those ads.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Log in and you won't have all those ads.


Log in where? I am logged in. LOL 

So, to my original question...can anyone help me figure out how to install or load (whatever the term is) the host string thingy? I'd like to install it on my laptop. My desk top is fine. 

* *


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

? The instructions are in the link you posted, less than a quarter way down the page.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

The terminology is too ' over my head". That' s why I was hoping someone could explain the instructions to me in plain English.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I really don't get why everyone wants to block ads. You like using the internet, right? You know almost all the sites you use for free are paid for by ads, right? What do you think is going to happen if enough users block ads that the sites you want to use can no longer support themselves with ads?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"I really don't get why everyone wants to block ads."

1. I have no intention of buying anything advertised in an ad
2. I block trackers that do custom ads because they encroach on my privacy
3. Most viruses I might encounter would come from poorly vetted ads
4. Ads are intentionally obnoxious, I don't need to subject myself to them
5. The advertising model as it exists today for selling products is a waste of advertiser money

Your argument is akin to citing a company sponsoring an existing a playground for kids, and strewing the ground with tacks with the company name on it, and then your complaining because parents give their kids shoes to avoid getting tacks in their bare feet.

I've had it with the constant and invasive advertising and refuse to take any more. I no longer watch movies on tv because of excessive advertising. I gave up newspapers because the advertising far outweighed the news content. I only listen (rarely) to public radio and avoid the pledge weeks. The only magazines I subscribe to put the ad pages either at the front or back, so that I am not annoyed by them.

Your desire to scream in my ear, and to flash lurid pictures in my face is not my reason for existence.

I trust that resolves some of your confusion.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I am not concerned about tracking, But I DON'T want to be bothered with ads, plain and simple, it takes time to load and waste time on those that have to watch very carefully how much broadband usage they use. Simple as that. I block all ads even on Youtube. Except those that sneak in before you play a YT, then I just hit SKIP AD.
Even recording a show on my DVR, I SKIP those pesky commercials as well., I may have to sit through them watching live shows but I show as heck don't have to sit through them when playing back something I recorded.~!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

backwoodsman7 said:


> I really don't get why everyone wants to block ads. You like using the internet, right? You know almost all the sites you use for free are paid for by ads, right? What do you think is going to happen if enough users block ads that the sites you want to use can no longer support themselves with ads?


Also some of us are limited to dialup or METERED mobil broadband. No access to unmetered cable or DSL. 

Dialup has become pretty much unusable as is, except maybe for sending/receiving short text email through a pop3 email client, and only marginally usable to surf IF all the ads and background scripts are blocked. Still expect it to take half hour to load an average commercial webpage thanks to all the bells and whistles that cant be disabled or blocked. Interestingly I am using dialup now to post this, Homesteadingtoday.com pages actually load pretty well on dialup with scripts and ads blocked and images turned off. But most sites this is not the case. Either disabling the scripts makes them unnavigatable or they still have so much bloat, it takes half hour to load.

And METERED mobile broadband data is EXPENSIVE. You want me to pay through the nose for data that the websites leach to track me and try to sell me carp that I have no interest in and find annoying? I am not a wealthy masochist, so no thank you. 

And frankly if I cant block the bloat, then I dont care if the world wide web does die, since I wont be able to access it. I sure dont see many websites worried about loss of income then offering me a low bandwidth alternative to their megabloat sites????? Nor do I see anybody offering me free fast unmetered broadband connection in exchange for not bocking their bloat. They want their cake and eat it too. Well that works both ways. So the battle continues.

By way for those blocking ads, also look at NO SCRIPT. It blocks the background scripts sites use for many things including tracking. All these scripts leach off your bandwidth and computer resources. Websites using such are looking for their own free lunch at your expense and these usually eat more bandwidth than most non-flash ads do. It takes some effort. Starts with NO SCRIPT blocking all scripts, but some are necessary to be able to navigate a website. So you have to experiment allowing scripts one by one until the site is functional. NO SCRIPT remembers what scripts are allowed on a particular site, so you only do this once per site. Be aware some sites are now designed where they remain non-functional unless they get it all their own way. I just figure they dont need my buisiness.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^ Amen, Brother HermitJohn!

As an example of a site self-destructing because of abuse of users, CNN has gone from one of my favored news sources to one where I only go to check headlines. I have not been able to get their videos on my terms to work for ages. Earlier, I'm fairly sure they were pumping up their click count by allowing abusive trolls to take over their user commentary section. I have no idea if they even still have comments, as they were so vile that I blocked that whole feature.

About ten years ago there used to be a site called myway that played news to dial-up - JUST text and if you wanted, some pictures. It is still around, but all the news feeds are gone and it is just a shell.

I FULLY EXPECT the internet to become largely unusable in the future, ad revenue or no. Many of the features that I enjoyed are long gone already.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

CNN just self destructed with so many on that left side that nobody wanted to be berated like that day in and day out.


----------

